# Apprentice aptitude test



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Sparky Iv said:


> So I passed the aptitude test for the apprenticeship and now have an interview *sometime next my but was wondering *since im already in the union and working for a union contractor, will i still have to wait till they call my name off that list to be indentured?


What? "sometime next my but was wondering" Wondering what? How did you get in the union without an apprenticeship? Do you pay dues, or working dues? What list?


----------



## Sparky Iv (Jan 29, 2018)

joebanana said:


> Sparky Iv said:
> 
> 
> > So I passed the aptitude test for the apprenticeship and now have an interview *sometime next my but was wondering *since im already in the union and working for a union contractor, will i still have to wait till they call my name off that list to be indentured?
> ...


That should have been sometime next month. I was wondering since Im already working for a union contractor would i still be placed on the list of apprentices after my interview or would i automatically be pulled as an apprentice since im working for a contractor already. I was sworn in through the union as a CW which is how I got in.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Sparky Iv said:


> That should have been sometime next month. I was wondering since Im already working for a union contractor would i still be placed on the list of apprentices after my interview or would i automatically be pulled as an apprentice since im working for a contractor already. I was sworn in through the union as a CW which is how I got in.


What year CW are you? Are you in the JATC apprenticeship program (schooling)? If you're working, they won't dispatch you to another job, unless you get laid off. Are you going for a JW card afterward?


----------



## Sparky Iv (Jan 29, 2018)

joebanana said:


> Sparky Iv said:
> 
> 
> > That should have been sometime next month. I was wondering since Im already working for a union contractor would i still be placed on the list of apprentices after my interview or would i automatically be pulled as an apprentice since im working for a contractor already. I was sworn in through the union as a CW which is how I got in.
> ...


----------



## Tylergorski (Feb 14, 2019)

Does anyone have statistics on pass/fail rates on the aptitude test? From my knowledge you only need a 4 out of 9 to get an interview. How hard is it to score under 4? Just anxious to get these results. Thanks


----------

